# tool boxes/tool cases- Do you put it into its original case?



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Drills and jig saw are in their cases. The rest is free range.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I put my cordless drills in a duffel bag with their driver bit kits.

I put my recip saw in a duffel bag too. My buddy got me a pile of the machine tool holders from his machine shop. Perfect for holding the recip blades and keeping them with the saw.

Portable routers are in a bag with the bit kits.

There is never enough room for bits and blades the original cases. Drives me nuts. My skill saws go back into the cases cause there is storage for the blades in them. 

Hammer drills are in the cases. Other than that every else is too big for a case or a bag.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Most everything that came in a case is still in a case...except for my corded circular saw


----------



## Gbrogden (Feb 2, 2013)

Everything of mine that came in a case is still in it along with blades and accessories that will fit. The hinge on my jigsaw case finally broke a few months ago, so I just store it in my tool box. 

Have always had _just_ enough room for my tools/cases in the trailer. My impact, sidewinder, toolbelt and a few other things reside in my truck toolbox, since I pretty much need them everyday. Don't always need the trailer.


----------



## chippy uk (Aug 17, 2007)

more pics needed of non festool tools in systainers, l boxes, tough boxs, bags etc!


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I prefer the original cases and will spend more for a tool with a hard case then a soft.

Once my tool arsenal expands and I get out on my own, I'm sure I will have to adapt to less cases to gain more space.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I used to not have cases- and not use cases. Everything went into 5 gallon buckets, totes, soft tool bags. And this worked fine... until...

I realized that tools were being damaged. They looked old and rickety. Scratches are fine, thats part of the job. But if you drop a washer or a nut into the motor assembly, your tool is shot. You spill coffee into the innards.. best case you clean it out, worse case, you need a new tool. Your circular saw foot is tweaked- your cables are cut- 

Yes, you fit more into the same space. Its definitely true. But having it organized is better. 

I now love hard sided cases. It cleans up well, its durable, doesn't hold dust, stackable.

I find many new tools don't come with cases. or cases that are just plain crappy.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Just got these yesterday. Starting to fit them out right now. I keep most tools in hard cases in my trailer, and these hopefully will keep my truck backseat organized. Been a long time with a mess back there.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

first thing I do with new tools is put their boxes out with the recyclables and shorten the cords to 1'

trailer tool shelving stays neat and organized, plenty o room, no cords fouling up everywhere

one thing about boxes (not that anyone would intentionally leave their tools unsecured out in the rain) is a false sense of security if rained on, your tools will be swimming in their boxes if ever rained on, I've seen it happen (not mine)


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

elementbldrs said:


> Just got these yesterday. Starting to fit them out right now. I keep most tools in hard cases in my trailer, and these hopefully will keep my truck backseat organized. Been a long time with a mess back there.


So you put your milwaukee tools in a dewalt case. Believe it or not that may have sold me. I've been skeptical to put my makita tools in a dewalt box.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i dont use my circ saw much, so it sits in the plastic case it came in. 
nail gun boxes are usually useless, so the guns all go in a different box. right now i have a sys 2 with my 16ga, 18ga and 23ga. i need to get a better set up as it has to go in just right and i can fit too many boxes of nails in there with the guns. 
i love seeing others set ups, gives me ideas to be more organized.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I have Milwaukee Tools in a Bosch Case, and Makita tools in Dewalt cases.

Both brands keep the insides dry, after days on end in melting snow.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Nailguns in the medium dewalt tough case,


----------



## Mavis Leonard (Mar 13, 2013)

maxwage said:


> I prefer the original cases and will spend more for a tool with a hard case then a soft.
> 
> Once my tool arsenal expands and I get out on my own, I'm sure I will have to adapt to less cases to gain more space.




hate sof cases


----------

